# Premium gas?



## Burbman (Nov 1, 2009)

I was at the local equipment store getting my new Husky 180 blower yesterday, and the guy said to use only premium gas for 2-cycle engines. I had heard that the ethanol they're putting into gas now is really decreasing the shelf life, even with stabilizer added. The equipment guy said that they're not adding ethanol into the premium, so it makes a much better choice for mixing with 2-cycle oil.

Anybody else hear this? I also found that the Husky oil has stabilizer already in it, so no need to add more.

I guess I have to say Husqvarna since the Depot has a Husky brand for tools now....


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Most of the 2 cycle oil out there has some form of stabil in it . But the amount is very slight, I know we advise our customers when they buy the Stihl oil that they should use the highest octane fuel that they can buy and also add a stabilizer to the mix. We also tell our customers to mix 1 gal at a time and to use it up in 30 days. The premium fuel is not supposed to have the ethanol but I would not count on it . we have customers who are using airplane fuel, or racing fuel there is no additives what so ever in these fuels . And there is a product on the market called tool fuel that is being used by the ems and fire depts do the extended shelf life .http://www.esiequipment.com/tool_fuel.htm


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The problem most people have in trying to get the premium fuel from the local station is if you are only pumping 1-2 gallon for your mix, you are really getting a lot of the leftover in the line from the last person that used the pump since most pumps today are multi-port and reg/mid/premium go through the same hose. I use Stihl oil without added stabilizer and have never had a problem. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I also just use Stihl oil and 89 octane fuel for all of my 2 stroke machines, never had a problem yet. Even with the stihl chainsaws, after sitting for 2 or 3 months, they start right up and its been that way for the past 5 years. At the firehouse, we run are tools every week, not so much for fuel issues, but just to make sure everything is running properly and there are no issues with hydraulics ect..ect Never had a problem, even on are ladder truck's chainsaw that barely gets used, always starts right up. Just using stihl oil and regular gasoline.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Stihl recommends 89 octane (91 max.). Using too high an octane can cause problems.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

hankster said:


> Stihl recommends 89 octane (91 max.). Using too high an octane can cause problems.


I just attended my update school and they advised us that the higher the octane the better, many tree company's and land scape company's here in the north east are and have been using premium fuel and as high as racing fuel without issue.


----------



## Burbman (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, my dealer told me the same thing, only mix one gallon. Since we are right in the heavy part of leaf season I decided to mix 2 gals, and good thing I did. This 180 is a fuel hog! I'm already through a gallon of mix and I've just started playing around with the blower!


----------



## tmrperformance (Sep 5, 2009)

all the fuel at the pump has ethanol in it, including 93. 93 octane will not hurt anything in your engine or cause any problems, it is a cleaner fuel than 87 or 89.
the 93 maintains its shelf life longer than the lower grades as well.
with a premium name brand oil your fuel will last a decent amount of time, most newer oils have fuel stabilizers in them so i would not worry about adding more. for extended fuel life try storing it in a metal container such as a mineral spirits 1 gallon container or metal gas can, if u can find one.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

what do you mean if you can find one? you can still buy metal gas cans, but they ain't cheap!!!!


----------



## davewr0598 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Premium gas*

To avoid the gas in the line from the previous user, pump one or two gallons into you vehicle's gas tank, then fill your can.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Not every state has a mandatory law on blending 
here is a site with listings for what state is what go to the bottom of the page.
as far as gas cans go yes you can still metal cans but it also depends on states due to epa and carb laws.
http://www.e0pc.com/newreality.php


Every mandatory E10 state has exemptions to their blending law, because there are a number of piston engine applications that should not, and some that cannot, use ethanol blended gasoline. Unfortunately the exemptions are not uniform. They vary from only one exemption in Washington, aircraft, to a universal exemption of premium unleaded in Missouri. All states exempt aircraft usage, but most states like Oregon and Washington make it almost impossible to get unblended gasoline. Oregon is the only state that allows for unblended regular and premium gasoline for the exemptions, and then makes it almost impossible to get any unblended gasoline. All other mandatory ethanol states just allow clear premium unleaded gasoline for the exempted classes.

The following piston engine applications should not use ethanol blended gasoline:

* Any 2 cycle engine used in tools, watercraft, snowmobiles, etc., or small 4 cycle engines.
* Any engines used in an emergency stationary engine application like a generator, especially in a humid climate.
* All watercraft. Ethanol blended gasoline should never be used in a marine environment.
* Antique and classic cars and classic motorcycles.
* All aircraft.

All of these users must be able to get ethanol free (E0) gasoline. If you live in a state without a mandatory ethanol blending law, you have no exemptions, ethanol will eventually be blended into all of your unleaded gasoline and there is no requirement in EISA 2007 to label gas pumps with ethanol content.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

tmrperformance said:


> for extended fuel life try storing it in a metal container such as a mineral spirits 1 gallon container or metal gas can, if u can find one.


with the ethanol in the fuel storing in a metal container is more then likely not the best choice since over time the ethanol separates from the fuel and attracts moister
and metal fuel cans attracts condensation so you raise the risk of drawing water into your fuel. over all the best choice with the ethanol fuel is to use it up in 30 days and always use fresh fuel in your equipment.


----------

